# JD 5045 will not start



## gramer (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm new too all the tractor stuff...I have a 2014 5045 JD that I love, however of lately when trying to start it I will get a "click", after trying a few times it will start, until today..I bush hogged a few hours then took a break; went to start it and all I get is the "click" "click"..will not turn over,etc. Checked the battery and it has a 95% charge ......................this green machine is testing me today... I suspect it might be the starter but as I said I am new too the mechnicial side of this machine...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Gramer. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in here as well.

IMO 95% charge after running for quite a while is not really a good thing. I would clean all ground and positive lead connections in the starting circuit with wire brush or emery paper for a beginning as this costs nothing unless you break something. After doing this you will need to find out the what the battery voltage is while the starter is turning over and after running for 10 minutes or so. A fully charged battery should be at or in excess of 13.4v. If its not, you need to find out if its the alternator or the battery. If they are both good, then it could be a safety or solenoid with corroded contacts. And yes shorted starter windings could weaken a battery. But start with the basics.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## gramer (Sep 6, 2018)

OK...I've learned a lot this past week about the JD 5045, its as stubborn as I am....I decided to go all in ...ordered a new starter online and picked up a key stitch from the local JD dealership...changed the key switch first day and nothing happened, so the second day I changed out the starter, cleaned the battery terminals and anything else that looked like it needed a bit of attention...hopped up on the seat not knowing what to expect I turned the key and right off she fired up.....scared me too death....I was somewhat proud of myself since I am a 71 yr old female...but don't get me wrong I am not into being a mechanic...I don't even like to change the lawn mower blades but I can....my words of advice for anyone that desires to tackle a job of such please do the following to save you a lot of time, stress and delays 1) wash the area with the water hose first, 2) have all the parts in hand that you plan to change out, 3) look over the manual if you have one if not go online and look at the JD layout of fuses,relays,etc 4) make sure you have the correct tools to do the job, takes very few but only certain one will be needed 5) disconnect the battery first and foremost 6) make sure you have replacement bolts and nuts incase you loose one( I did and it was the smallest of all so that delayed me a day). I also started out with a rounded nut, looked as though someone had tired to remove it before, so that was another snag of delay..all in all with the interruptions ,etc it took me about 3.5 hours....now I am due a manicure...……..LOL...…..Good Luck if you attempt task!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Good advice and I like happy endings!


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Now Hiring!


----------

